# What color? sable/silver beige/cafe?



## Wrigley'sMom (Jan 6, 2013)

I pick my new puppy up next month. He is 3 weeks in these photos. What would you call his coloring? On the internet, I've seen poodles who look similar to him be called everything from brown sable, silver beige, cafe au lait, to brindle (I really don't think he's brindle). He has brown pigmentation. His hair is a creamier color at the roots, but definitely not white which many sables have. I'm assuming he will lighten to some shade of beige/cream/light brown when he's older. What do you think?


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

He has similar coloring of my Canyon. I am pretty positive Canyon is a silver beige, if not I am guessing a café au lait. Before he arrived, after asking around, we all thought he was a brindle. I realized, after he arrived, that the pictures showed him differently then what he actually looks like. He was born brown and then the pictures looked like he was very brindle*y*. He is a dark brown with a tan/silvery beige at the roots. Actually I am pretty sure that after a couple grooms he will have lost most of his brown. What color liver points and eyes does he have? Canyon has tan liver points and brown eyes.


----------



## Wrigley'sMom (Jan 6, 2013)

You're right, they do look similar! Wrigley's eyes are brown and his nose is tan or light brown. I will keep an eye out for your pic posts in the future for an idea of what my pup's coat will look like a few clips later  excited to see the transformation!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I also thought that your canyon was brindle and even asked Jude what color he was. It will be interesting to see as he grows up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Poodlemama99 said:


> I also thought that your canyon was brindle and even asked Jude what color he was. It will be interesting to see as he grows up.


I wish pictures of him showed better. Even with Ryker, pictures make him look lighter then what he is, he is jet black. But pictures of Canyon are even more off from his true coloring.


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Wrigley'sMom said:


> You're right, they do look similar! Wrigley's eyes are brown and his nose is tan or light brown. I will keep an eye out for your pic posts in the future for an idea of what my pup's coat will look like a few clips later  excited to see the transformation!


It will be very interesting, and fun, watching what happens to both of their colorings.


----------

